# Octopus and More!



## Mantadude (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to share my latest episode in the 'Rolling in the Deep' series. This time taking a look at the critters in Milne Bay. PNG is a terrific destination, and Milne Bay is an area where it can offer both fantastic macro and wide angle photography.

Shot with a 5dII and a 100mm macro lense with a wetdipoter +10 magnification.

As always comments are welcome. Let me know what you liked and didn't.

Enjoy!
Dustin

Watch in HD!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXmM3UY4kLg


----------



## Click (Dec 9, 2014)

Great video. 8) Nicely done Dustin.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Dec 9, 2014)

Really nice!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 9, 2014)

Fantastic close ups! 
I really enjoyed watching it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 30, 2014)

Click said:


> Great video. 8) Nicely done Dustin.



Thank you. Glad you liked it!
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 30, 2014)

DanoPhoto said:


> Really nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 30, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> Fantastic close ups!
> I really enjoyed watching it. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for the nice comment. Glad you liked it!


----------



## surapon (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, Wow, Wow----Wow, Wow, Wow.
Thousand Thanks to show us this great Video, mdear Friend Mr. Dustin.
Wow, Wow, Wow.
Surapon


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool stuff! Great video!


----------



## Joey (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool video, beautifully shot.

As for the final scene, all I can say is... SH***T!


----------



## meywd (Dec 30, 2014)

really great video, thanks for sharing


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 31, 2014)

WOW! WOW! WOW!

Fantastic!


----------



## scott_m (Dec 31, 2014)

These videos rock - the creatures are amazing and the production is tops. I remember seeing some calamari squid at the aquarium and being blown away by how beautiful they are when they're alive. Really quite something!

JOOC, what depth are these shot at?

Happy New Year!
Scott


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow----Wow, Wow, Wow.
> Thousand Thanks to show us this great Video, mdear Friend Mr. Dustin.
> Wow, Wow, Wow.
> Surapon



Thank you so much! Glad you liked it.
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Cool stuff! Great video!



Thank you!


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

Joey said:


> Cool video, beautifully shot.
> 
> As for the final scene, all I can say is... SH***T!



Thank you. I should have left the audio. You can hear me cheering underwater, followed by laughing...
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> WOW! WOW! WOW!
> 
> Fantastic!



Thank you so much!
Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

scott_m said:


> These videos rock - the creatures are amazing and the production is tops. I remember seeing some calamari squid at the aquarium and being blown away by how beautiful they are when they're alive. Really quite something!
> 
> JOOC, what depth are these shot at?
> 
> ...



Hi Scott. Thanks for watching. Most of this was shot 60 feet and up. Some like the blue ring octopus, was only 10 feet deep. Btw. That is one of the most poisonous creatures on earth. 1 bite can kill 20 people. They are only size of your thumb.

A couple shots were at 90 feet. But average was probably 30 feet.

Dustin.


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 31, 2014)

Excellent video! If I may add my own $0.02, could you show a few wide shots to establish the scene?


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 31, 2014)

dash2k8 said:


> Excellent video! If I may add my own $0.02, could you show a few wide shots to establish the scene?



Thank you. Unfortunately, When shooting with a dslr, I am pretty much locked into a lens before I go down. Can't change lenses underwater. Camcorders are better at this, but I prefer the quality a dslr provides. In this case, I was using the 100mm macro lens, so a wide scene wasn't' possible.

I have done other films that have wide in them. If you care to see more check out this video, it has wide at the end. https://vimeo.com/106145285
Dustin


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 7, 2015)

OK, no prob! ^^ Just wanted to get a better idea of what the region looked like. Super shots! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 7, 2015)

I really have to kick myself for not having watched this before. This is breathtaking and awesome, Dustin!
Loved the Blue-ringed octopus, and amazed you dared to swim so near it. I was aware of how poisonous they are, but had no clue that they were so small.

What kind of lighting do you have to bring with you on a session like this? If I remember correctly more or less all light disappears when you get under 10 m (~30 feet), and to make these creatures display all their beautiful colours I would imagine it takes a lot of light.


----------



## Mantadude (Jan 15, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> I really have to kick myself for not having watched this before. This is breathtaking and awesome, Dustin!
> Loved the Blue-ringed octopus, and amazed you dared to swim so near it. I was aware of how poisonous they are, but had no clue that they were so small.
> 
> What kind of lighting do you have to bring with you on a session like this? If I remember correctly more or less all light disappears when you get under 10 m (~30 feet), and to make these creatures display all their beautiful colours I would imagine it takes a lot of light.



Thanks so much for watching it. The blue ring was about an inch from my lens...with wet diopter on in some shots. They are small indeed!

As for lighting, I actually planned the trip during the rainy season on purpose, as I like macro shooting with as little natural light as possible. So having said that, I typically use 2 light and motion lights that are about 2000 lumen. The darker the ambient light the easier it is to light the subject and get the black background. The less ambient light, the less light I need from my lights. If it's sunny, I have to try to over power the sun to get rid of ripples, or the ugly blue look you often see.
Dustin


----------

